
Show HN: Bimble – For listing and sharing great little places - fredu15
http://bimble.com
======
saintPirelli
I might make an "emergency bathrooms" list for my city, because that's
something everybody actually needs from time to time, fast.

~~~
fredu15
Yeah we would love that! The more niche the better. Thanks for your support.

